# The Blue Comet - Sopranos



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm a little behind the times but I watched the Sopranos episode featuring a Lionel train store somewhere in Jersey where Tony's brother in law gets whacked in the worst way. My question is.. Was the train really worth $8000??

Favorite part was when the model woman was 'screaming'.. trying to find a youtube clip of it.

Found it.. warning don't watch with kids around!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My guess is that it is the Blue Comet 400e 1931 to 37. Lionel or MTH made a repro in the last ten years or so. Doyle list it as 3000 mint in blue, black crackled is 6000. Three blue pasenger cars of the 400 series not the small ones shown ( 150 each)are 1000 each in mint condition.
I doubt if it is original.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

In the excitement of the plastic woman screaming, I quoted standard gage scale. O scale is cheeper 1936 -39. Around 1000 LN, for the engine 263e, the cars appear to be 600 series 100 LN. Plastic Woman Screaming - Priceless.

The Hallmark ornament is modeled after the standard gage because of the red wheels. Black for O scale


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

The Blue Comet is by far my favorite locomotive... Someday I _WILL_ buy a prewar Lionel O scale set, and it will be the centerpiece of my collection


----------



## NYCFlyer76 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Blue Comet*

Well a store that I go to in brooklyn has 2 store called train world and train land in long island and you can see his ad on there website even though it looks right out of the movie
http://trainworld.com/


----------

